# Good Day...Bad Temper...Done!!! LOL=)



## Mystic Pencil (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone=) *hugs*
Okay I sorta had a run-in with depression on my 6th good day. It was going fine until the guys in the OTHER supermarket I decided to go to started acting up. My hair started unraviling from my bun that I placed in my hair. It frightens me because I wear extensions be it my hair fell out from severe depression (which it's growing back and I got over depression without meds) and it was embarassing. 

During these six months I noticed things about myself....I wasn't getting angry. Getting angry is a gift because I can save all my love for people like you here at the site. If I meet someone like you here where I live I instantly savor thier nice intentions.

Oh you're dang right I let it out. It was embarrasing for my mom because it was all the way home and in the street. I wasn't too loud but people could understand I was BI#@#ing.  

I got it ALL out. I think it's going to take awhile until I can adjust to now knowing that I have SA but angst is a gift.
This one woman made me so mad that I snapped at her and I don't feel guilty she deserved it.

Case and Point.
My mom asked where the Corned Beef was for St.Pat's day. (my b-day too) This dumb woman says nothing ,gets p!$$y (er.. that's pissy) and points in the air to where ever. How rude, right? And that's my mom so you know it was on, right. So when I walk all the way across the market...there's nothing there. Not one Corned Beef Brisket. Naturally I was vexed because the guys there all ready gave me a taste of what I received in the other supermarket. So my thoughts came out by accident....I called her a F'n Dumb @$$....yeah I did. It was so me that I almost died of orgasm. I"M BACK to NORMAL=)

No I'm NOT going to be mean to you. I have all of you to thank for that. I need to be here or I'll lose my mind.

And Popeet's reply to me was really what I needed to make this day a great 6th day. She cheered me up the minute I saw what cool things she writes and then she wrote something cool about me!=) :yay
So special thanks to Popeet my birthday will not be ruined by depression. 

I complained all the way home. I let it all out. And I feel better. All the shaking is gone. I'm not even worried about what I look like anymore because what I look like to all of you and my family is the most important thing in my life right now.

I'm not going anywhere else. I've never met such a great bunch of people. And for the first time in my life I could say...you're the only crowd I'm not afraid of. 


Big Fat Hugs and Kisses 2 All of You
Luv
Mystic
:hide


----------



## Icon of Sin (Jan 21, 2006)

Congratulations! I'm really happy you're handling things very well! Dang, that is a really sweet improvment!

:cup


----------



## Mystic Pencil (Mar 6, 2006)

Icon of Sin said:


> Congratulations! I'm really happy you're handling things very well! Dang, that is a really sweet improvment!
> 
> :cup


Hi Icon=) *hugs So tight*
Thanks Cool 1=) Couldn't wait to hear from you today. The site crashed again and I needed to see you post something cool and to my joy you're here 1st. :yay How cool is that?=) Thank God they fixed it in time for me to post that. 
Did I mention I'm no longer shaking? No I didn't...:yay 
My anxiety is almost gone and my shaking gone completely. Though sometimes I'm going to be real upset because people around my way are still highly critical. I decided to keep my anger and emotionally stomp the next one who tries to make me feel down. Most times I'll walk away. But if it gets out of hand I'm telling them off. Mean but it works. I feel the need again to do that to save my happy joy for you and SAS and my family.
I think you might have been right about ramming one's fist down idiots throats but there's laws against that. *awww shucks* I think this is the better way.

I feel as if I stepped out of the shower LMAO=)

Thanks for Replying=)
Luv N Hugs
Mystic
:hide


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Congrats Mystic. 

Sometimes, it does feel awesomet to release all your frustration and anger on someone who clearly deserves it. 

I am glad you are doing better. I don't think snapping at everybody is the answer though, but it is ok to snap and stand up for yourself or someone else if done reasonable. 

You must live in an area with nothing but jerks. I rarely have to deal with what you have to deal with on a day to day basis.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mystic Pencil (Mar 6, 2006)

Hello Prodigal Son=)
*hugs*
Thank You it sure feels good to know you're glad about my progress because it's people like you that got me there=)
Yeah it did feel good and you can't always do it. :agree.
I have hope...for every 10,000 jerks there's gotta be a nice person in there somewhere! :haha
All kiddin' aside. I really haven't looked considering I have Agoraphobia and all. I definitely want a friend as nice as you if not to be left alone.
Awww that's so sweet. I always keep up the good work now because I don't want to whine as much as I did when I first came here. :lol


Luv N Hugs
Mystic
:banana


----------



## Mystic Pencil (Mar 6, 2006)

Hello Prodigal Son=)
*hugs*
Thank You it sure feels good to know you're glad about my progress because it's people like you that got me there=)
Yeah it did feel good and you can't always do it. :agree.
I have hope...for every 10,000 jerks there's gotta be a nice person in there somewhere! :haha
All kiddin' aside. I really haven't looked considering I have Agoraphobia and all. I definitely want a friend as nice as you if not to be left alone.
Awww that's so sweet. I always keep up the good work now because I don't want to whine as much as I did when I first came here. :lol


Luv N Hugs
Mystic
:banana


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*

Hey!!

I hope you had a ((((((((((happy birthday))))))))))!!!!!!
I'm convinced that older is kicka$$.

<3 Poteet


----------



## Mystic Pencil (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY*



popeet said:


> Hey!!
> 
> I hope you had a ((((((((((happy birthday))))))))))!!!!!!
> I'm convinced that older is kicka$$.
> ...


Thank You Popeet=) *hugs*
I had a wonderful b-day and it's been made even more special seeing your post=)
I guess older is okay but it's still the same ol' crap diffrent laxitive. :lol

Thanks for the B-day Wishes=)
Luv N Hugs
Mystic
:hide


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY*



Mystic Pencil said:


> same ol' crap diffrent laxitive. :lol


 My new favirote quote !! :haha

Thats awesome you told that that girl off ! WOO! She deserved it .. what a #$%^... I hate people like that .. they are to lazy to do their job . Oh and I'm the same way when people are rude to my mom .. I just loose it inside !!!
im like " OH nooo you've gone and done it now !!!!" Don't mess with my mommy !! :lol


----------



## Mystic Pencil (Mar 6, 2006)

Big Fat Hugs and Special Thanx for posting this sweet Suppressed=)
Did you know that I felt guilty because it was so good I didn't feel guilty?
:wtf<----Right? I'm so much better now because you and I got that same gutwrenching hatred for those the F with our moms. *big happy smile*
No more guilt now=) 

:lol I always say that saying everyday when I look out the window and see my neighborhood. Yuck. :lol

Luv and Hugs
Mystic
:door


----------

